# I'm probably doing it wrong, help?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!



> I know I will have to change the substrate out on it, right now its just some black gravel. Are the river rocks in the tank bad for it?


They're not necessarily 'bad', but most people prefer to use a nutrient rich plant substrate. Flourite is a good one to start out with, IMO.



> I have a Magnum 330 canister filter I got from my dad today, would it be better than the filter I have on the back of the aquarium now? Its just a regular filter with a piece of foam for a filter.


I would use the Magnum. HOB (hang on back) filters are fine, but most people prefer canisters because they are easier to clean and tend to filter the water better.


A 29 gallon is a little small for an angelfish.


If you're interested in some easy-to-grow plants, i have some anubias, java moss, and some stem plants that i can send to you free of charge as long as you pay $7 for shipping. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks to me, like you are on the right track. Good luck. I think you will find this forum very helpful, especially when you have more specific questions.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> They're not necessarily 'bad', but most people prefer to use a nutrient rich plant substrate. Flourite is a good one to start out with, IMO.


Yea thats what I have been looking into. Seems I would need about 3 bags for 3"




AzFishKid said:


> I would use the Magnum. HOB (hang on back) filters are fine, but most people prefer canisters because they are easier to clean and tend to filter the water better.


Yea, thats is what I thought. Im going to go by walmart tomorrow and buy a sheet of foam. One of the gaskets in the filter is beyond old. 



AzFishKid said:


> A 29 gallon is a little small for an angelfish.


Yea, it was my mothers idea when my brother had the tank...



AzFishKid said:


> If you're interested in some easy-to-grow plants, i have some anubias, java moss, and some stem plants that i can send to you free of charge as long as you pay $7 for shipping. Let me know if you're interested.


Sure! If you want. I just dont want you to go out of your way too much. I have been looking into some Java moss. I'm planning on attaching some to the driftwood in the tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> Sure! If you want. I just dont want you to go out of your way too much. I have been looking into some Java moss. I'm planning on attaching some to the driftwood in the tank.


I could probably ship it out tuesday morning.
PM sent! roud:


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

re arranged it today, looks better I think. It will look awesome with some moss growing on the driftwood. 

I also got my canister filter fixed, it needed a new gasket for it. The one it had in it was foam, just so happens that a gasket from a water hose works perfect for the discharge. haha

EDIT: dont make fun of my "lighting" if you could even call it that. That is with all of the lights off in the room.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

HAHAHA.......Nice lighting! :hihi: Nice progress with the tank though!


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Actually, that size tank is fine for an angel or two, as long as they aren't superveils lol. I've had superveil breeding pairs that had to have a really tall tank so they could move around comfortably. But it is standard to keep a breeding pair in a 20 gallon tank (with no tankmates, of course) This one looks fine though. It just doesn't leave a lot of options for other fish, since the large angel does create a big bioload. 

He's a nice looking angelfish. Good wide fins.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Got some more plants today. 


































I also bought some stuff to do diy CO2 today, should I do it or will I just grow alge with my lighting?

Also should I attach the anubias to a rock?

EDIT: I also too the hood off of it, just have the light sitting on top of the tank right now. Should let more light in right?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice progress! It would be Ok to attach the anubias to a rock, but it would do better on the driftwood. Also, having no hood will let in more light. You probably should'nt add DIY Co2, because as you said it will cause algae. I add DIY Co2 to my 20g with 15watts of lighting, and I got a huge hair algae break-out over night. Hope that helps a little!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

looks good, where'd the skeleton go???!!!!


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

DorianBrytestar said:


> looks good, where'd the skeleton go???!!!!



Took it out for now. I think I kind of like it in there though just for giggles. :red_mouth

EDIT: good idea!! I could fill his belly up with java moss once I get enough. haha.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Re arranged some things in the tank. Attached the Anubias to the driftwood and what not. I have been running DIY co2 for the past two days now. Everything is in check so far, fish seem to be tolerating it. The stem plants are starting to grow roots also.

I ordered some flourite today and a bottle of flourish excel.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That'll look really nice once it's all filled in.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok tomorrow I get my new substrate in, flourite. 

What im planning on doing is putting the fish and plants into a 7 gallon bucket with an air stone. They will be alright wont they?

I'm going to drain the water into my garbage can with a fresh bag in it, i'm planning on putting the same water back into the tank. Im going to let it siphon back into until it is about half full, less kicking the dust up. Then probably pump the rest back in.

For the old gravel im just going to put in another bucket for the time being.
Ill be cleaning the flourite REALLY well before I put in the tank also.
Anyone see anything wrong with what im planning on doing?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice! The new plants look great. :thumbsup:

Once that java moss attaches to the wood, it will grow like a weed - so you should have plenty in a month or so to trim off and tie to the rest of the wood.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Very nice! The new plants look great. :thumbsup:
> 
> Once that java moss attaches to the wood, it will grow like a weed - so you should have plenty in a month or so to trim off and tie to the rest of the wood.


yup :biggrin:










check out the green on the tops, all new growth on them. I moved the blyxa japonica on the edge of the tank so they will get light from the window. They seem to be doing better. Before the end of the leaves was brown kinda. The sunset hygrophelia are finally starting to root, I can see roots coming off of the stem going into the substrate.

Another question, how many more lemon tetras would you guys add to the tank without overstocking it? My LFS sells them for 2.00 a piece.

EDIT: I have been leaving the light on for 15 hours a day, do you guys see any detrimental effects with this? I have zero alge in the tank. Its only 20watts.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

As long as algae doesn't show up I don't see a problem. Technically you could have the lights on 24/7 if you have no algae growth, but it would not be good for your fish.

Personally I'd stick closer to 12 hours, though. Right now I'm running mine on 10.5 hours.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Flourite 

I ordered two bags, I almost ordered 3. Two bags was enough. This stuff was a pain to clean, its still a little bit dusty inside.


----------



## henkychif (Sep 22, 2009)

You're really making progress. Nice work.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Once it grows in, you will have a really great tank! Good Job!


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> Once it grows in, you will have a really great tank! Good Job!


Thanks. :smile:










My new acquirement, also have two bigger pices that are huge, didnt take a picture of them though.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice growth on those plants! Glad they're doing well in your tank. :thumbsup:

With the angel, you could probably only add maybe 5 more tetras IMO.
How big is the angel? I remember i had my pearlscale platinum angel in a 29g for a while, and he took up much more room than yours does, so he must be pretty small.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

The angel fish is about 6" tall, 4" long or so.










took the river rock out, put the lava rock in. Added a back ground, kudos to the person who guesses what I used. ha. Also, notice the lighting?  37 watts now, bring on the algae!

EDIT: I'm going to take over my dads 130 gallon aquarium for him now. He gave me permission to take it, and get rid of all the stuff that is in it/fish and what not.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks great! Have you tried standing the driftwood up? (left side would be the bottom)

And grats on the 130g. :bounce:


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Looks great! Have you tried standing the driftwood up? (left side would be the bottom)
> 
> And grats on the 130g. :bounce:












Hm. it does open it up a little bit more.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

agoins said:


> Hm. it does open it up a little bit more.


Try moving it to the left, so it's not in the center of the aquarium.
Just an idea - change it back to the way it was if you don't like it. :hihi:

(i do like it better standing up, though)


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

! It's amazing how much my plants have grown with the extra light


----------



## mynameisjonah (Jan 22, 2008)

Since you upgraded your lights you should pick up some vallisneria for your set up, sometimes called corkscrew vals, it would look great in the back of the tank and as it grow nice tall, grass like blades and once it reaches the surface it will bend over and flow with the water current. Angel will like it too, they tend to spend a lot of time in tall grassy plants. 

Also, nothing wrong with your arrangement, but if you use your driftwood and rock work to create a terracing effect, it will add more depth to the tank. Deeper sloped substrate in the back, or corners.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

mynameisjonah said:


> Since you upgraded your lights you should pick up some vallisneria for your set up, sometimes called corkscrew vals, it would look great in the back of the tank and as it grow nice tall, grass like blades and once it reaches the surface it will bend over and flow with the water current. Angel will like it too, they tend to spend a lot of time in tall grassy plants.
> 
> Also, nothing wrong with your arrangement, but if you use your driftwood and rock work to create a terracing effect, it will add more depth to the tank. Deeper sloped substrate in the back, or corners.


Yea, its slopped a lot, but you cant tell it in the pictures. Cell phone pictures. :thumbsdow

I got a bunch of new plants in there too in those pictures.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

With one light on, makes everything look greener.








both lights








Tiger lotus is growing fine. 

Any suggestions on how to get algae off of the java moss? Its got BBA, diatoms, and hair like algae, but its only an 3/4" an inch or so. Great combination of algae eh


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW you are doing a great job. Looking good. What are you using for lighting?


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Firestarter said:


> WOW you are doing a great job. Looking good. What are you using for lighting?


LOL, two hood lights. One from the tank, and one from a ten gallon tank. :icon_redf

A 24" and 18" so 38 watts of lighting I think? 

The smaller one has an Eclipse light bulb, the plants seem to grow towards it. The other bulb is a GE plant/aquarium bulb in the 24". Any suggestions?


----------



## cyfan964 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dude that's an amazing turn around. Tank looks great!


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

If you or someone you know is good with electrical you can put two screw in compact fluorescent light bulbs in the 10 gallon light fixture. Or try to get a cheap incandescent hood and do the same thing. I am running two 26 watt daylight compact fluorescent bulbs in my 10g. sayes 6500k on the package.


----------



## Whiskeyfox (Oct 16, 2009)

agoins said:


> Added a back ground, kudos to the person who guesses what I used. ha.


Did you use a black plastic garbage bag like i did?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet tank!


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Whiskeyfox said:


> Did you use a black plastic garbage bag like i did?



haha yea

I ordered some Dry firts today.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice tank. Watch that tiger though. If it sends shoots to the top of the tank the leaves will all start growing up their so keep them pinched off low to help stunt the growth.

Best wishes,
James


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

jlroar said:


> Nice tank. Watch that tiger though. If it sends shoots to the top of the tank the leaves will all start growing up their so keep them pinched off low to help stunt the growth.
> 
> Best wishes,
> James


Alright will do.









dirt.  Fresh out of my Nana's garden. It was fun digging this up, it was 25F outside, with windchill 10F. The ground was frozen solid. :eek5: I went and got some water out of the creek and poured over where I was digging, helped a little bit.

EDIT: the rag is in there to take the rest of the water out and let it drain into the bucket.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Its doing better, besides algae taking over the Java moss. I clipped some of the stem plants that was to the top and replanted them. 
Anyone got any mixes to make with h2o2? Will it hurt the anubia that is on the drift wood?









picture of my one rare plant  Najas Roraima


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

you're not injecting any co2 right? i'm trying to make mine as nice as yours and not have to use any co2(i feel that its just going to be a big hassle).


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

AesopRocks247 said:


> you're not injecting any co2 right? i'm trying to make mine as nice as yours and not have to use any co2(i feel that its just going to be a big hassle).


I'm using diy, with a little bit of excel


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking great. Are you going to do mineralized topsoil under the substrate you have? I was tempted to do something like that but not able to find any decent topsoil. The topsoil at my home is not like that. I have like a gray black type mixture really black where I put all the grass and leaves I mulch all summer and fall. But no brown.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow...nice....you came a long way man  oh and btw,when u use diy co2,what do you use to let the bubble out? check valve? or airstone? im usin an airstone for my 1.5liter DIY co2 bottle...and there seems to be a layer of sludge growing or appearing on the air stone...is that normal?


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Firestarter said:


> Looking great. Are you going to do mineralized topsoil under the substrate you have? I was tempted to do something like that but not able to find any decent topsoil. The topsoil at my home is not like that. I have like a gray black type mixture really black where I put all the grass and leaves I mulch all summer and fall. But no brown.


its for another tank. :icon_lol: I got the soil from my nanas garden, good old Appalachian mountains. 




adrianng1996 said:


> wow...nice....you came a long way man  oh and btw,when u use diy co2,what do you use to let the bubble out? check valve? or airstone? im usin an airstone for my 1.5liter DIY co2 bottle...and there seems to be a layer of sludge growing or appearing on the air stone...is that normal?



I have a gallon bottle im using, I have it in the intake of my filter.


----------

